
Why Developers Never Use State Machines (2011) - ripitrust
http://www.skorks.com/2011/09/why-developers-never-use-state-machines/
======
tmaly
I have used the state machine abstraction several times throughout the years.
Specifically, I used them to replace regular expressions.

